# Canon 600D query



## nathfromslg (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey,
I would like to know whether the canon 600D supports 3rd party flashes like yongnuo,else. . . 
or do I have to buy an adapter to use them,the wireless system only works with canon speedlite flashes?searched over google,didnt find any satisfactory ans


----------



## laynea24 (Nov 14, 2012)

It only works with the Canon Speedlites. Just buy some wireless triggers and you'll be good to go.


----------



## laynea24 (Nov 14, 2012)

Like a transceiver/receiver set.


----------



## nathfromslg (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for replying, so then the wireless system in canon 600 d is a wastage? or in future will i be able to use it?


----------



## billross77 (Nov 15, 2012)

I may be wrong, but I was under the impression that the 565ex would work with the wireless ettl. I have a 600d, but never tried to use a yongnuo flash.


----------



## nathfromslg (Nov 15, 2012)

I am thinking of getting,can anyone tell me whether I can use any 3rd party lens?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2012)

It will work with any speedlite made for canon and canon ETTL there are several who make flashes that work with the canon wireless system. 
The only thing with 3rd party flashes is that new camera bodies further down the line may not work 100% with them, they will always work 100% with the canon system


----------



## nathfromslg (Nov 15, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> It will work with any speedlite made for canon and canon ETTL there are several who make flashes that work with the canon wireless system.
> The only thing with 3rd party flashes is that new camera bodies further down the line may not work 100% with them, they will always work 100% with the canon system



well i know it will work with canon flashes but they are nearly 4x expensive than the 3rd party ones


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2012)

nathfromslg said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > It will work with any speedlite made for canon and canon ETTL there are several who make flashes that work with the canon wireless system.
> ...


They are also nearly 4x the quality and capability. That's not to say that I don't have some cheap third party stuff. I do. I also have some GOOD canon flashes that are most definitely better than my cheap stuff.


----------



## nathfromslg (Nov 15, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> nathfromslg said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



so to use them i have to buy a wireless trigger right?>


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2012)

nathfromslg said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > nathfromslg said:
> ...


No


MLeeK said:


> *It will work with any speedlite made for canon and  canon ETTL there are several who make flashes that work with the canon  wireless system. *
> The only thing with 3rd party flashes is that new camera bodies further  down the line may not work 100% with them, they will always work 100%  with the canon system


----------



## nathfromslg (Nov 15, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> nathfromslg said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...




Welli dont know much about flashes,
I searched and found this Yongnuo YN468 II TTL ETTL Flash Speedlite For Canon EOS 600D


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2012)

nathfromslg said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > nathfromslg said:
> ...



It will work on camera just fine either in ETTL mode or manual. For off camera work you'll require a trigger and receiver setup. It's not the most powerful flash out there with a GN of 33 as opposed to the Canon 580EX II's 58, 600EX RT's 60 and the 430EX II's 43. So, *significantly* lower output than even Canon's 430EX II


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 15, 2012)

Canon will only read canon flash. THe other's have to used when using the view finder only, not the digi screen. The only options are what the flash offers.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> Canon will only read canon flash. THe other's have to used when using the view finder only, not the digi screen. The only options are what the flash offers.



This is not true. A flash designed to work specifically with Canon's E-TTL will work and read through a Canon camera.


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine was said to have been designed for canon but the camera will not read it the maker is Godox TT560 speedlite, another ebay experience. forgive me my bad. But the camera says no flash available and will only work with view finder not the lcd. guess i should have went with yongnuo they have alot better reviews....


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 15, 2012)

I also own a Macro ring flash made by polaroid for canon the camera wont read. Maybe I am not designed for a flash ~


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> Mine was said to have been designed for canon but the camera will not read it the maker is Godox TT560 speedlite, another ebay experience. forgive me my bad. But the camera says no flash available and will only work with view finder not the lcd. guess i should have went with yongnuo they have alot better reviews....


You need to read the information for your speedlite. It is designed to work on canon but nowhere says canon ETTL compatible. Meaning that your canon hotshoe will fire it, but that's it.


----------

